# Cycling-specific underwear or cycling shorts?



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

I tried this question in another thread, but that thread has become a learned discourse on how often to wash one's shorts. Such weighty matters will naturally swamp more trivial questions, so I thought I would try over again on a tabula rasa. So here we go:

In that other thread, there was a reference "bike specific underwear" . I've also seen "liner shorts" to be worn under non-cycling shorts. Most look like regular cycling shorts, from the pictures on the sites. What distinguishes such "bike specific underwear" from biking shorts? 
10-12 years ago I got a pair of Canari something or others (with padding) for the compression properties ( wasn't cycling back then). The fabric is a little less shiny than the fabric from which all my undeniable cycling shorts are made. Is this an example of "bike specific underwear"? 
(Right now I make sure to wear them only on solo rides to avoid committing a faux pas)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Whodat said:


> I tried this question in another thread, but that thread has become a learned discourse on how often to wash one's shorts. Such weighty matters will naturally swamp more trivial questions, so I thought I would try over again on a tabula rasa. So here we go:
> 
> In that other thread, there was a reference "bike specific underwear" . I've also seen "liner shorts" to be worn under non-cycling shorts. Most look like regular cycling shorts, from the pictures on the sites. What distinguishes such "bike specific underwear" from biking shorts?
> 10-12 years ago I got a pair of Canari something or others (with padding) for the compression properties ( wasn't cycling back then). The fabric is a little less shiny than the fabric from which all my undeniable cycling shorts are made. Is this an example of "bike specific underwear"?
> (Right now I make sure to wear them only on solo rides to avoid committing a faux pas)



Fabrics vary, in shininess and other properties. Shorts sold as liners will be called liners, or "padded bike boxers" or some such, but they may not be all that different from bike shorts, except maybe they'll have labelling on the outside of the waistband.

If you think you don't like the way those old shorts look, but they're comfortable, it makes sense to use them for undershort duty. I have a few pair that I only wear if I'm wearing tights over them.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

The "Liners" or cycling under ware usually have a chamois stitched in to them. They allow you to wear regular shorts and clothing over them and allow for the comfort of wearing a chamois on casual rides or in Spin class. 

Cycling specific shorts (Spandex W/Chamois)are meant to be worn as a single layer (Nothing Underneath) and in most cases with nothing worn over them unless it is cold out in which case many people wear tights and other winter clothing over them to stay warm.


----------



## j.carney.tx (Jun 15, 2011)

heh, that might've been me mentioning the underwear. I know REI has 'em. As mentioned above, it's basically underwear with the chamois/padding built in. Padding might also be a bit less than normal bike shorts (just a guess), for comfort off the bike. Here's a link: Novara Padded Cycle Boxers - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I have a pair of liner shorts that aren't opaque enough to wear otherwise.

I wouldn't buy a pair of liner shorts. They're almost as expensive as regular cycling shorts, which I can wear under a pair of pants if I want to, but I may not be able to wear them on their own. They don't have a great reputation for having chamois' on par with what regular cycling shorts do.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

My wife bought something like those years ago. They had a chamois and she wore them under regular, non-cycling shorts. The fabric was too sheer to wear without something covering them. She now just wears regular bike shorts with chamois.


----------



## Aggdaddy (Jun 18, 2010)

I saw this thread a few weeks ago and the idea interested me enough to try it. Using bike shorts over tights. I have only tried it two times, but there was definitely no chafing.

BCG Compression shorts

First time was on a trainer. Second time was on a solo ride, but descent tempo ride (17.1mph avg for 22 miles) No chafing to complain about. I usually have to adjust myself while riding and squirming around until I can get comfortable when I use chamois cream. Sometimes its not an issue, but I rarely can get a ride in without some chafing discomfort.

I plan on trying these some more. Might save me some money in the long run, by not having to buy more chamois cream or the alternatives.


----------



## fiets (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree with Aggdaddy - using the liner shorts under regular shorts on trips up to 30 miles, I have had no issues. However, I have also had to keep adjusting myself in these, as some brands tend to be more or less glorified boxer shorts with chamois added.


----------

